# no alcohol vanilla extract?



## pattycake (May 28, 2002)

I have what may be a stupid question, but here goes:

Being a recovering alcoholic, and cooking for many like me, the question today is, what can I use in frostings and whipped creams and the like, instead of vanilla extract, which is b asically pure alcohol? It doesn't bother me, but I've known a few people who can be set off by this "allergy".., since the alcohol doesn't cook out in the cold desserts..

any thoughts about this would be extremely helpful!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

How about real vanilla bean?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I heard of someone who used to go around to convenience stores on Sundays, buying and drinking the vanilla extract. She used to say that she smelled like a pound cake. My first cocktail was lemon and peppermint extracts. My mother still has the bottles in her cupboard 40-something years later. I want them, someday. Now there's a remember when.

Yeah, try real vanilla bean, or vanilla bean paste. Buy a good brand of extract and I don't know if I'd worry about the alcohol. I can taste it in toothpaste, but I still make it home for Christmas.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Consider the following then decide if either extract or bean is for you:

If using the extract in something that cooks, then most of the alcohol evaporates.

Yet, having the extract sitting inside of the cupboard may provide an irresistible temptation for indulgence.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

vanilla bean in sugar for vanilla sugar

glucose warmed with vanilla beans and stored as extract, i would keep in cooler not on shelf.

infuse beans in flavorless oil. remove bean and store in cooler so it does not turn rancid.

vanilla powder.

vanilla paste.

don't forget cinnamon oil, orange oil, lemon oil, anise oil, almond oil... these and many others are used in confectionary and are many times more potant than extracts in alcohol so a little dab'l do ya! 

also, ask at your local barky crunchy store (health food) since they deal in all kinds of health issues i am sure you will find a no gmo, hormone free, alcohol free, wheat free, gluten free, salt free, freerange vanilla flavoring from which no beans were harmed in the process!!!!
:lips:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

There's already a discussion going on here about favorite brands of vanilla in various forms. Let me take you there


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Frontier has a range of alcohol-free natural flavorings (vanilla, almond, etc.), but the vanilla is WEAK. And yep, gotta keep it in the fridge. I use vanilla powder in buttercreams and I think they are great. They are just as strong as extracts measure for measure and a lot more pale in color.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I was in Trader Joe's this evening, picking up a few bits for dinner. I saw that they have an alcohol free vanilla extract. I can't say what it's like because I've never tried it but they do have it.

Jock


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I've seen Tahitian vanilla oil. Or is it Tahitian vanilla in oil?


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2002)

Thank you all for your help...one additional question?

Any websites I can find these products at? (particularly vanilla paste, powder, etc...)Since I am out here at the butt-end of the world, the only available products are those I can find at my local safeway or wal-mart, which don't have much beyond the basics..(havign a hard time even finding vanilla beans....)

thank you thank you..


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Sources of vanilla powder, vanilla paste, and vanilla extract for you:

*Nielsen-Massey Vanillas*

*Golda's Kitchen*

*The Vanilla Company* (scroll down - four pages of products)

*The Erbe Shoppe*

When you use the products, let us know how it turns out and if you like them.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2002)

Thank You, thank you!

I'm going to spend some time tomorrow looking over those sites and figuring out what I want!

I appreciate your input! I'll let you know...


----------

